# Alexander Kuzmich Vustin (Voustin , Wustin) (born 24 april 1943)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian twelve-tone technique composer.

'To Gidon Kremer in Memory of Dmitri Shostakovich' (2005)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

